# Hymer S820 - 2 berth to 4 berth???



## jonandjules

We have a 2004 S820 4 berth and would like to change it to a 2 berth.

To do this we would remove the pulldown bed (unused) and replace with the front cabinets from your 2 berth, you would then install our pulldown bed to make yours a 4 berth.

We would probably suggest that the work be carried out by a competent company.

Anyone interested?


----------



## coppo

Hi what a good idea to advertise for this.

We want to make ours a 2 berth and get rid of pulldown, i,ve spoke to quite a few who want to do it, but spoke to no one who wants to get rid of the cupboards and put a bed in.  

Paul.


----------



## JeanLuc

Peter Hambilton has carried out this type of modification before - see link below. However, I believe I read recently that it was not one of his favourite modifications, owing to complexity and cost. Not sure if he still offers the service, but might be worth a call.

Philip

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/shelves.html


----------



## coppo

JeanLuc said:


> Peter Hambilton has carried out this type of modification before - see link below. However, I believe I read recently that it was not one of his favourite modifications, owing to complexity and cost. Not sure if he still offers the service, but might be worth a call.
> 
> Philip
> 
> http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/shelves.html


Hi Philip, yes it was me that posted recently about this not being one of Peters favourite jobs, due to the cupboards being made in Italy and they kept sending either wrong ones or parts missing etc.

We are at Hambiltons in April, we are going to twist his arm this time :lol:

66kg is the weight of the bed as listed in my manual, a lot of weight for so high up, never to be used.

Although the £2000 price is a bit offputting.

It would be a great idea if there was someone who wanted to do a reverse procedure, although a bit of a longshot, worth asking.

Paul.


----------



## jonandjules

coppo said:


> JeanLuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Hambilton has carried out this type of modification before - see link below. However, I believe I read recently that it was not one of his favourite modifications, owing to complexity and cost. Not sure if he still offers the service, but might be worth a call.
> 
> Philip
> 
> http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/shelves.html
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Philip, yes it was me that posted recently about this not being one of Peters favourite jobs, due to the cupboards being made in Italy and they kept sending either wrong ones or parts missing etc.
> 
> We are at Hambiltons in April, we are going to twist his arm this time :lol:
> 
> 66kg is the weight of the bed as listed in my manual, a lot of weight for so high up, never to be used.
> 
> Although the £2000 price is a bit offputting.
> 
> It would be a great idea if there was someone who wanted to do a reverse procedure, although a bit of a longshot, worth asking.
> 
> Paul.
Click to expand...

Hello, did you go and get this conversion carried out?


----------



## coppo

jonandjules said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JeanLuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Hambilton has carried out this type of modification before - see link below. However, I believe I read recently that it was not one of his favourite modifications, owing to complexity and cost. Not sure if he still offers the service, but might be worth a call.
> 
> Philip
> 
> http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/shelves.html
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Philip, yes it was me that posted recently about this not being one of Peters favourite jobs, due to the cupboards being made in Italy and they kept sending either wrong ones or parts missing etc.
> 
> We are at Hambiltons in April, we are going to twist his arm this time :lol:
> 
> 66kg is the weight of the bed as listed in my manual, a lot of weight for so high up, never to be used.
> 
> Although the £2000 price is a bit offputting.
> 
> It would be a great idea if there was someone who wanted to do a reverse procedure, although a bit of a longshot, worth asking.
> 
> Paul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello, did you go and get this conversion carried out?
Click to expand...

Hi
We are booked in for 12th July to get it done.

To order the exact same matching cupboards for our vehicle would have cost almost £4000.00,(would have to be specially made unless it was current model) according to Peter Hambilton, extremely expensive he said the last ones he enquired about.

However, because we are good customers there, he showed us some front cupboards he had recently taken out, not matching, but not far off, the same type of wood(almost) just a different style, it doesn't bother me at all, i just wanted to get rid of the bed as 66kg stuck on the ceiling never to be used is a waste of payload/space etc

We decided, therefore to get it done as it was a good price and he will do a great job as usual.

Feel we have dropped on lucky.

Paul.


----------



## jonandjules

4 Grand.......! WOW.....I thought maybe a grand for the cabinets.


----------



## coppo

Yes, expensive isnt it.

I think the moral of the story is, buy one with the cupboards already in, then you have no issues with matching, price etc.

Then again, if you like the van, its maybe worth pursuing.

Paul.


----------



## jonandjules

We are going to do it - I am bored with having the huge bed stuck above my head so we are bookeed in with Peter next month to have the bed removed and the cabinets installed.


----------



## coppo

jonandjules said:


> We are going to do it - I am bored with having the huge bed stuck above my head so we are bookeed in with Peter next month to have the bed removed and the cabinets installed.


Are you getting matching cupboards ordered from the factory, or ones they have in stock.
They did a great job of ours, the guy who does the woodwork there (Dave) is brilliant.

Paul.


----------



## jonandjules

When I approached them about it last year they said it would be about 5k to get the cabinets - they later contacted me to say that Peter remembered that he had a set of the correct cabinets in stock and they would supply and fit for 2k plus vat.
While there we'll get him to do a service as well.
I can't wait to get the job done and your comments inspire confidence.


----------



## jonandjules

Job done - what a difference it has made to the inside of our 'van. Very pleased with the installation.


----------



## pippin

Piccies? Before and after?


----------



## jonandjules

Here you go - don't have a before picture. There was some confusion, a result of which is that there was a door missing but they are getting me another one. They put a shelf where the TV would go (don't know where you would watch the TV from if it were mounted in this cabinet?) upon which I have put a Tivoli radio.


----------

